# Navionics



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Anyone using Navionics on Humminbird unit? Just wondering if I might get a better view.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

yes and yes. it depends on what lake or lakes you are interested in as to the detail of the maps. you can go to navionics online and look at the lakes you are interested in and see what the maps look like


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I use navionics + US/Canada in a 999 and helix 7 and like it. I haven't really used anything else.

Check it out here...





__





Navionics ChartViewer







webapp.navionics.com


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I use navionics in my helix units. Navionics is very very detailed


----------

